# Travel per $$$?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I'm thinking about dipping my toe in the e-bike realm, and wondering about suspension travel vs. bike cost.

I've never even ridden one of these things, but think I might be looking for something that's more downhill sled with a motor to make it more ridable going uphill. And in that case, big travel seems like the ticket, but it seems to come with a higher cost. Entry point of bikes I've looked at is $3500 for a 140mm travel bike (Ferzzari) vs. $5500++ for 180mm travel (Specialized). I'm sure there are a bunch more examples, but you get the point. Does this even matter to you? Quality of quantity? Weight?

My background: Been riding mtbs for 30+ years, raced at a national level, have ridden all sorts of full suspension bikes, but currently ride a rigid steel bike with 27.5's, and have a motorcycle to go fast over rough stuff. Thinking about replacing the moto with an ebike. Will likely keep the rigid bike for general riding/exercise, and use the ebike in place of the moto.


.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

To me, the suspension design and geometry matter, along with dealer support/warranty. I do think the Specialized is a great bike (though some report motor/belt failures at least with the last gen) though I ended up with a Pivot since it is a more nimble trail bike. That Kenovo is pretty phenomenal if you want a DH-centric bike. I don't think longer travel is more expensive once in that 140mm-170mm range. Weight matters to be as well as the level of components and wheels...I focus on the components and wheelset once I narrow it down. That is where the price starts to go up. Mine weighs around 45 lbs and I'm used to it now. My regular bike is 28...a Yeti 29er.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I bought an ebike 4 years ago with no suspension. Fat tires do a lot of the work for bumps . . .. The problem for me was it was just so heavy. I'm selling it now because I ended up riding it not very much due to the weight. It was fine while riding (though still a pig to get up hill if you didn't want to mash the throttle . . . damn you fitness), but parking, working on it, storing it, anytime it had to be moved/picked up - it's like a motorcycle. Mine was like 65lb.
They're intoxicating, and definitely the future of casual and commuter biking, but all that weight really does suck in lots of small and sometimes large ways.
Also putting it on a carrier was a forget about it moment.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

65 lbs is a LOT for any bike, especially once you ride off-road. Mine is 46 and while I can easily handle it, I simply don't like how heavy bikes handle on twisty and techy trails, and mine is relatively light still. I am primarily still a regular mountain biker, and will likely sell this Pivot soon. I may get something like the Levo Sl or Rise but may just wait another year.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

My eBike fat cruiser never left the road.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

_CJ said:


> I'm thinking about dipping my toe in the e-bike realm, and wondering about suspension travel vs. bike cost.
> 
> I've never even ridden one of these things, but think I might be looking for something that's more downhill sled with a motor to make it more ridable going uphill. And in that case, big travel seems like the ticket, but it seems to come with a higher cost. Entry point of bikes I've looked at is $3500 for a 140mm travel bike (Ferzzari) vs. $5500++ for 180mm travel (Specialized). I'm sure there are a bunch more examples, but you get the point. Does this even matter to you? Quality of quantity? Weight?
> 
> ...


If you look at Giant/Yamaha a Trance(55 lbs) is affordable, reliable and with 150/140 you can have a lot of fun.
The battery 625 is a decent size but it is your decision, how much you choose to pay for your Ebike.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

With your moto background, I think you're on track with one of the more DH centric eBikes, like the new SC Bullit, Spec Kenovo (or even the Gen3 Tubo Levo), Orbea Wild, Haibike X-duro, or Intense Tazer MX. Having come from a moto background myself, I'll say that ebikes are much more like bikes than dirt bikes, but they do open up a lot of moto type trail possibilities.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

To update the original post from a year ago.....

I ended up buying a Bulls E-Stream Evo AM3 (on Black Friday, so the price was great), which is 150 travel front and rear, Brose Mag-S motor, a 750wh battery, and about 55 pounds. I like it, and there are situations where it just absolutely shines, like wide open fast, big jumps, and modern trails. Unfortunately, I tend to prefer older tight twisty technical pre-traildozer trails, and it's kind of a pig on those. I've ridden it on moto trails, and it's so not a moto. Without question, it's 99% MTB. For sure it makes rides that sucked before, because of the vert or shear miles, so much more enjoyable now, but it's definitely not the razor sharp scalpel my old lighter weight full suspension bikes were.

If/when I replace it, Trek's E-Caliber or Bulls Wild Flow look like they might be the ticket. Shorter travel, lighter weight, and can be ridden as a normal bike with the Fazua motor/battery assembly removed. Tiny batteries though, so the range sucks. For now, the E-Steam does a good job of replacing the moto. It's a pig of an MTB, but so much better on the trail than my old 250 pound motorcycle, and really not too far removed from the DH sleds of old that I was originally looking for.

.


----------

